# My Saiga 12 build ....this one is gonna take a while!



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have been wanting one of these for a while, and finally decided to jump into it.:thumbsup: I'll have to spread this over a few posts to do it justice....its a LOT of work!!!!!
SO HERE GOES: Bone Stock Russian Saiga 12 in "sporting" configuration....trigger in wrong place, bad stock, bolt feels like the gun is full of sand!!!....and ugly foregrip and muzzle thread protector....but that is what you get for $600 these days.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

*Remove all the old S#!t*

Gut the fire control group.
Drill/cut off the old trigger guard.
Remove the useless Scope mounting rail.
:001_unsure:....am I sure I should be doing this to my brand new shotgun!!!????:blink:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Ventilate the handguard, and shave the front to clear the gas ports.....now it looks better!!!:yes:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

OMG!!!! 
Weld up the old trigger group holes...:001_huh:
Cut hole &Weld in pistol grip mounting nut.
...Dang it....too much argon in the shielding gas....leaving craters around welds..... Dont know why I didn't get more pics after I fixed it...oh well.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking good so far, keep it coming.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Putting some work into that joker....keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Smooth/Polish bolt and carrier
Polish Rails
Modify/polish Tapco g2 fire control group.
Customize/polish trigger.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Add Pistol grip ,Auto Gas Plug and muzzle brake
One last test fit.......
Cerakote in Stainless!!!!!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

excellent transformation. optic?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Finally got the Bonesteel Left hand folding stock!!!
Add a 20 round drum and its time for the gun porn!!!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

No more pics.... Only thing left to do is add the QD single point sling, and go to the range.

I already know it will run....I tested the hell out of it before I sent it to Cerakote....will run any 2.75 or 3 inch shell....any brass from walmart birdshot to 3" slugs...with NO adjustment to the gas plug!!!

Cool Project.... but not going to be ready to do another one any time soon.:no:


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

What would you charge me to duplicate that with my Saiga-12 ?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

The Pitt said:


> excellent transformation. optic?


Origionally thought Id add the H&K battle sights...but after shooting about 80% on clay pigeons at the range (pretty good for me) ...I figured I could only screw it up by altering the factory sights (which are pretty low profile, just not as cool looking)
As far as fitting a $600 holo sight.....no way.....I aim a shotgun mostly by feel, and the rest is the sightline of the barrel...I can get within 12 inches of a clay pigeon at 100 yds with a slug...so I think my way is good enough. I'll save my money/time for another build.:thumbsup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

DaBreeze said:


> What would you charge me to duplicate that with my Saiga-12 ?


 I didn't keep an exact count on the HOURS it took to complete, but I'm pretty sure It would cost more than you could buy one for on Gunbroker. Can't say how good those are...but this is my first and others have a LOT more experience.
I'd be glad to help by sharing what I learned, and some collaboration....as time allows.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks great but why did you remove the scope rail? That shotgun is BEGGING for a Kobra.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Looks great but why did you remove the scope rail? That shotgun is BEGGING for a Kobra.


I Knew that this build would not suit the Ak purist...I wanted looks...but tried to keep function in mind with all the mods. a Scope is useless on a 12 gauge, and an optical sight just slows me down and increases the distance between the sight and the centerline of the barrel = error.
In the stock I wanted something that would reduce recoil and let me get back on target faster....so the mako stock (and yes ar style tube)......+ I required a left hand folder, so that the trigger and charging handle were not blocked when folded.....so I removed the offending Scope rail.:whistling:
If I were to EVER sell this beauty I might run into someone that would want to hang a bunch of stuff off it (notice that there are no rails) .....That would be for them to do....this one is optimized for me.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

nice work.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome !!!!


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*way easier and no custom work*

This is mine with all bolt on tapco conversion. Real easy and cost effective compared to time spend with custom work. Posting for the guy wanting to get it done to his incase u wana see what can be done with pre made stuff?? But not knocking this thread custom is awsome and 1 of a kind!!!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

yeah man that sucker looks good. pretty dang good for just tinkering around! i like that you did it to fit you and your needs, and i'm a big fan of that two tone you got going on there.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Finally got to the range to test this beast out!
WOW!!!!! No failures to feed/extract...ect...just perfect!!!!....and with low brass!!!
I couldn't be more happy.:thumbup:
I should really have taken the 20 round drum...10 just goes too fast!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAgLSeCg9H0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What more can an old guy say!!!???? Can you build me one? I'll make payments!? (LOL!)

Would love to have one! Send me a pm, I'd like to talk!

Joe K. Sr.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Outstanding work, thanks for sharing. Where did you purchase the bolt extender knob and gas plug?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

T140 said:


> Outstanding work, thanks for sharing. Where did you purchase the bolt extender knob and gas plug?


Bolt knob came from the Saiga12 forum (store), and most of the other parts came from Carolina Shooters Supply.


----------

